# Tapatalk



## viskey (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone else had any issues with the forum in tapatalk lately? I frequent 8 forums using tapatalk and this one is the only one that isn't working. It wasn't working a week ago either. I sent a messege from the main smoking meat page and then it worked for a day and now it is not working again. Can someone look into this? Also, PM's don't show up for this forum on tapatalk. Thanks!


----------



## dewetha (Jan 12, 2012)

there was a recent thread(2 months?) on this, do a quick search. i had the same issue but simply clearing your applications cache will fix it


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 12, 2012)

dewetha said:


> there was a recent thread(2 months?) on this, do a quick search. i had the same issue but simply clearing your applications cache will fix it




x2


----------



## viskey (Jan 12, 2012)

That's good to know but i wonder why the other 7 forums on the app work and why it just effects this one....interesting...thanks guys!


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 12, 2012)

I had the same exact problem last week. SMF was the only forum I was having troubles with.


----------

